

Vodafone India Sues A Customer For His Facebook Status - rkord
http://www.pluggd.in/vodafone-dhaval-valia-case-on-facebook-post-297/

======
lazy_nerd
Indian brands are notorious for arm-twisting their customers. I have seen one
senior level executive of a major Indian brand claim that in a population of 1
billion, they can afford to piss off a lot of customers and still get new
customers to not worry about the churn rate because people don't have many
options and customers know that each one of the option suck equally.

------
techhacker
they have pissed off more customers than ever. now, new customers will be more
scared of vodafone..

